
Venturevoice - podcasts of leading entrepreneurs such as Reid Hoffman, Evan Williams, Fabrice Grinda - sharpshoot
http://venturevoice.com/
======
altay
Yes, Venture Voice rocks. Greg is a really great interviewer, and the
interviewees are super interesting.

This is one of the most consistent sources of entrepreneurial inspiration I've
found, up there with PG's essays and Jessica's book (Founders at Work).

The interviews are long, in sharp contrast to all the fast-food info you'll
find through social news sites like this one. But if you're passionate about
entrepreneurship, I can guarantee that taking a long walk with one of these
interviews will be good for your career and for your soul.

(In case anyone's wary of my effusing, I've got no connection to VV, just a
big fan.)

------
immad
Just in case you dont have time to listen to all of them the Reid Hoffman of
LinkedIn was pretty interesting. Can anyone recommends others that are
especially good?

~~~
sharpshoot
Above and beyond - Fabrice Grinda! This man is a true european serial
entrepreneur and legend. 3 big startups by age 33. See Fabrice's blog
www.fabricegrinda.com

Joe Kraus' one rocked too. Also premal shah from kiva was really smart to
listen to.

~~~
altay
I'd second the Fabrice Grinda recommendation. It's obvious just minutes into
the interview that he's a straight-up A-player entrepreneur. It's especially
interesting because he ISN'T an ideas guy -- rather, he's a master executor --
but does a great job of playing to his strengths. He takes proven, innovative
ideas and executes the sh*t out of them in new markets (e.g. the eBay of
Europe, ringtones in the US, and, currently, Craigslist international).

Premal Shah (Kiva) was incredibly, incredibly inspiring. His interview
transforms microfinance from an abstract concept ("oh, that Nobel Prize
thing...?") into something tangible. Did you know that you can be an angel
investor for $25??

The Jason Calcanis interview gives you a much more nuanced sense of his
character than you get from his blogosphere presence.

And though you'll probably avoid Sharelle Klaus -- what self-respecting tech
entrepreneur would care about a SODA company, right? -- I'd urge you to
listen, because it was totally fascinating. It's refreshing to get outside of
the internet-startup echo chamber and realize that, well, entrepreneurship is
entrepreneurship. In other words, there are business fundamentals that apply
to any startup, whether it's on the web or in meatspace.

